# help needed



## kilgore1910 (May 30, 2013)

just purchased beretta tomcat 32 rear sight is loose how do you lock it


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Should not be loose. Did you buy it new? From where? The rear sight is dovetailed, so, you could take it to a qualified gunsmith, or drift out the sight yourself from left to right then reinstall with Blue Loctite, or take it back to where you got it from and have them fix it, or send it to Beretta under warranty if new.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Blue Loctite is not enough to secure a loose rear-sight base.
You have to either very carefully peen the dovetail to make it tighter, or replace the sight with one of the same height but with a slightly larger (front-to-back) base.

But, as *denner* has already written, the sight should not be loose.
(Maybe there was once a locking set-screw? Look for a hole in the sight base.)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank's Steve, I stand corrected on the blue Loctite. No set screw on the Tomcat.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

kilgore1910 said:


> just purchased beretta tomcat 32 rear sight is loose how do you lock it


This and the comments sent me to my gun safe.
Where my forlorn Tomcat said, "Why have you abandoned me unloaded to a lonely prison in total darkness?". 
My apologies to a loyal and faithful servant did not seem to appease him.

In any case, my rear sight cannot be moved with "maximum finger pressure". 
And the "all clearances" look like a press fit. And, as *Denner *said, no set screw. Sorry, no help from me. :smt1099


----------



## RJ (Jun 8, 2013)

Just lost my rear sight (Beretta 9000S) at the range. Replaced with night sights. Gun smith needed to epoxy. Gun was purchased used and I had no way to go back to the seller. Find a trustworthy gunsmith. I dropped $65 to have the new sights installed. I do not plan on removing replacing them so I had no problem with the epoxy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*RJ*;
It is my belief that your gunsmith should have peened the rear-sight slot, to make the sight stay in place properly and to keep it adjustable (if it ever becomes necessary).
It is neither a difficult nor a finicky job, and it should be well within a decent gunsmith's abilities.

So, why did he use epoxy?


----------

